# Back from Tuskany



## 88968 (May 11, 2005)

Hello @ all,
we are back from Tuskany. 
Trip from northern Germany via Austria Lago di Garda Tuskany and back.
You can find some picktures here:
https://fotoalbum.web.de/gast/klaus.rosenkranz/Toskana

Next year, I will be then fulltimer, we intend to wisit Wales.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Glad to c u back safe and sound after what sounds a fantastic trip. Just wish I could find the time and money to do likewise.


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Klaus, some stunning photographs - it looks like a wonderful trip.

Kevin


----------

